# Yogurt



## Guest (Oct 23, 2001)

Last January I started having horrible stomach problems. I went to my doctor and after a bunch of tests I was told I had Irritable Bowel Syndrom. I was given some pills, which didn't help much. After speaking with a co-worker, I started eating yogurt with active cultures, and my symptoms started to subside. I then discovered Acidophilus pills (lactose-free version available). I take one or two a day and have gone from a problem that was daily to maybe every month having a minor problem.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2001)

The pills you spoke of are also used if you are taking antibotics. They put the active good bateria back into your body which the antibotics, or I should say most antibotics take out along with the bad germs. I've been on them for the past 4 months and you can take then forever, They do help.Can we here if other's have used this over the counter medication???????


----------

